# Notion now universal for iOS



## dcoscina (Aug 9, 2015)

Notion for iPad just got a facelift and now works on iPod touch, iPhone and iPad. I started working on a chamber piece on my iPhone and saved it to the cloud where I retrieved it later on my iPad Air and continued working on it. Truly amazing. No excuses anymore for having a lack of resources to write music anywhere. 

Truly the best composition app out there.


----------

